# Water changes on a shrimp only tank



## Papas76 (Feb 3, 2008)

Im scared to do a water change for my shrimp tank. I was wondering how do you guys do a water change with out losing shrimp. My water parameters are great so it does not really need one but eventually I have to.


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

I only do water changes on my shrimp tank maybe once every couple of months and even then I only do about 20%. I use a piece of airline tubing and just stay away from the babies. Can't really suction the gravel though because it just gets sucked up/stuck in the tubing.


----------



## jen0910 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have also heard of people putting some sort of screen or a sponge over the intake of the tube.


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

I just stick a net (finer mesh, the better) over the end of the siphon. Like others said, it is more difficult to vacuum the gravel that way though.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a pump with a sponge over it that I use to pump the water out (some tanks are to low to siphon). I have done 70% or greater water changes without problems.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Papas76 said:


> Im scared to do a water change for my shrimp tank. I was wondering how do you guys do a water change with out losing shrimp. My water parameters are great so it does not really need one but eventually I have to.


 
I think water changes are a bit overdone and overrated. I've kept shrimps sometimes and did not change the water for a whole month. They still seem to do okay.

Water changes are done mainly to restore the original properties of how it was before. You definately need water changes if you dose ferts or if you have lots of shrimps and you want to prevent deaths from toxic build ups in the tank. 

I'd say if you have lots of plants or lots of shrimps, then changing water should be done. But if you have just a little bit of plants like moss or a few dozen shrimps then you can go for two or three weeks with no water change.

What I'd do is take a hose with a sponge filter on the intake part and the other end goes into a bucket. Let gravity do its thing. Come back, get new water around the tanks temperature range. Add prime which conditions the water, watch half a show, come back, and let it drip back in.

I'd advise only changing about 30%. I've had deaths before when I changed too much of the water all at once.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

What size tank are your shrimp in? There are different ways you can do water changes depending on the size of the tank. With the large tanks you can do what is mentioned above. With smaller tanks (5g and under) you can use a turkey baster to suction up waste in a controlled manner.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

I change 30% in all my tanks once a week. Yes you can go longer and I once did as well, but after a time noticed a drastic slow down in breeding as well as the shrimp not being as active....

Back to once a week and shrimp are all back to breeding regularly and very active. If you notice all the shrimp in any of your tanks just sort of hanging around and not very active it is usually time for a water change...

Should mention that most of my tanks have large populations as well...

Cheers, Bill


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I used some extra filter parts for my WC and placed a pre-filter sponge over the intake, which looks like this...



















But I actually don't use the sponge anymore and just cut up a fish net and siliconed it over the intake.

If your tank is planted, then I would not be concerned about even doing gravel vacs. Just perform the WC. Once in awhile, I blow the substrate around using a turkey baster, so the detritus gets scattered and rests on top of the substrate. My shrimp love eating this stuff.


----------



## DKShrimporium (Nov 23, 2004)

*Changing water in shrimp tanks*

Python plus ladies nylon knee high over the end.


----------



## florafan (Jan 21, 2006)

The way I change the water in my 5 gal shrimp only tank is extremely labor intensive and may not be for everyone. I change 1/3 - 1/2 of the water once a week. I siphon the water into a 3 gallon bucket and then, using a turkey baster, suck the shrimp that have been siphoned out and put them back into the tank. It takes at least half an hour to look over the old water, but for me, this works.


----------



## froghair (Jan 5, 2008)

I actually use a coffee cup and a turkey baster when cleaning my nano shrimp tank. I use the turkey baster to clean the ecocomplete and I scoop out water with the cup into a plastic ice cream bucket in case I've gotten any shrimp by accident. When I'm done, I squeeze the intake cover which I made using poly filter padding into the old tank water, return it to the intake and plug my filter back in. I'd say I generally only change 1/4 of the water at one time. So far, so good. roud: But those babies are soooo tiny! :eek5:


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I lost one shrimp when I did a water change today. not sure why but that was thte only change in the tank. I may end up having to switch to RO if this becomes a thing as I change the water. I am also going to grab some prime for the tank aswell. Currently use Amquel Plus.

Craig


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

i use a brine net over the python i try to do 30-50% weekly. the water goes out to my tress so i dont mind too much.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Craigthor said:


> I lost one shrimp when I did a water change today. not sure why but that was thte only change in the tank. I may end up having to switch to RO if this becomes a thing as I change the water. I am also going to grab some prime for the tank aswell. Currently use Amquel Plus.
> 
> Craig



Oh definately get Prime over Amquel Plus!


----------

